# looking to do a 4 inch lift this year ?



## blackie205 (Sep 28, 2012)

doing a gade project this year again,nos,lifted,and so much more but what lift works i can not go over 4 inch as i ride alot of wot,or maybe a 2 inch with some cobra axles will do the trick but most guys r going 4 inch this year i dont wanna be in there ruts either just skim right over lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

CATVOS is probably the way to go. Pricey but, quality is nearly un-matched.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Outkast is working on a G1 outlander lift and the 'gade will come shortly after. - He will be utilizing the renegade/XMR style trailing arms for the outty kit, so will just be the front arm end changes to make it fit the gades so I would expect it shortly after the release of the outty kit. 

He will be utilizing the 4" Cobra axles, I'd expect it to be a very nice kit basing of the popo stuff he's already done.


----------

